# Tail feathers breaking



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey guys it's been awhile since I post sorry I've been really busy.

Cosmo's tail feathers have been concerning me. For a month or so he had one feather on his tail broken and jets out from the other. He would let me adjust it back for him. But now he has a couple like that and his feathers aren't smooth and becoming messed up. The other day he wasn't happy about me touching them and I'm wondering if they are bothering him. 

I'm pretty sure it could be because of his cage size and we are looking into getting him a much bigger cage. But in the meantime what can I do to help him? Is there anything else besides the cage that could of caused this?


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

Zappy broke almost all of his tail feathers when I first got him. He seriously looked like a duck. He never learned to fly, so he tended to land on his tail. Are Cosmo's wings clipped?

What does your cage look like?

Unless they're blood feathers, they probably aren't bothering him too much. Zappy's tail feathers are almost all grown back now. I just had to anticipate him flying and prevent it if possible.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey snapped all of his off when he was a baby, and he had snapped off feathers for a few months. They molted out with his first big molt. and he hasn't had duck butt since.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Cosmo's wings are clipped. I really think it's his cage and him flapping around all crazy while going all over. But! Last night we ordered him a really nice big cage with a play top perch and it's something like 24x21 and tall. We also got him a corner perch too along with it I know he will love to sleep on.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is a picture of his cage at the moment, complete with Cosmo showing off his "pretty bird" pose


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Young cockatiels are known for their duck-butt habits, unfortunately. It's great that you've ordered a bigger cage, that should definitely help. If possible, I'd also let his wings grow out a bit, or even fully, but of course it's up to you if you want a free-flighted bird or not. It could help the situation a lot, though.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

He likes to go crazy and flap at full speed in his cage. I can't wait until his new and bigger cage gets here. It has a play top and him and the dog (he's only 20lbs) are best buds. It's an odd friendship but they love each other. So I might just let his wings grow out so he can fly to his cage top because he'll have a place to fly to. Honestly though I like his wings clipped because I like him to stay with me and rely on me for stuff. I feel like he is like "Bye Felicia!" When I have him out and he flies away from me or off my hand. He is so much nicer when his wings are clipped, plus I can take him in the shower and he won't go far if he flies off the shower door while I'm in the shower. Maybe I'll give him a little break though when they grow so he can still exercise them.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

He probably flaps like that because he can't actually fly. That is a clipped bird behavior for the most part. His wings are very shortly clipped - I would consider letting them grow out a bit so he can land a bit safer. A bigger cage might help too.


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know what kind of cage you got as a replacement, but one suggestion I had was to get a wider cage with less height. One of the problems with Zappy is that he ping pongs around his cage, and that was particularly bad when he had a very tall cage. He would fall from farther distances and be more likely to hit more stuff on the way down.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

This is the picture of his cage


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

Here is the info on it with the dimensions. Now I didn't think about the height factor being a problem. I was driving my boyfriend nuts because it took so long for me to find the "perfect" cage for him. I wanted him to have a play top to hang out on with dishes for food and water up there. I made him a portable perch, but he isn't welcomed in the livingroom when the SO is home because "He gets his tiny feathers all over the table and everywhere when he shakes and fluff his feathers" pfft so now he has his place to hang out. Also I made sure it was the widest cage I could get which is only a couple more inches than his cage now. Cosmo is pretty good about maneuvering around his cage now, it's so cute to watch him hop from perch to perch so flawlessly. I tried my best to find one with some bars that go across because he does like to climb around on the bars. I might keep the one perch that comes with it that goes straight across if it's wood and buy him brand new perches to go different ways around his cage like I have going on now. I opted out of the one that came with his old cage because it was too skinny and plastic. We were notified the new cage is on its way so hopefully we will get it tomorrow!


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

It's an action shot of him walking on th ground. But can you guys see that feather sticking way out on the side. You think I should get my hair cutting scissors and trim that real quick for him so it's not hanging out going all over?


----------



## ZappyZapdos (Jan 6, 2015)

It depends. Does it seem like it's bothering him? They don't really care what they look like, so I wouldn't cut it unless it seems to be causing him some pain.

Your new cage might be a little tall, but I guess it depends on how much he flails around in it. If he doesn't have a habit of dive bombing to the bottom, it'll be fine.


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

I actually snipped it off close to where it broke because he had poop on it.

I love Amazon, the cage arrived at 4 today! My SO put it together for me and it's huge! I've been singing "moving on up" to him with "deluxe play top in the sky" in place of the lyrics to Cosmo all night  I went out and bought him a couple more perches and a new toy. 
Gosh guys I can fit a couple tiels comfortably in the cage with him...it's so tempting! The only thing that's stopping me is I know he would be more attached to the other bird than me. Plus he is so spoiled I would feel bad if he had to share attention and love with another tiel.
Here is a picture of my baby in his new castle :grey tiel:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

CosmoBird said:


> This is the picture of his cage


**Envy** Niiiice cage! He should have no problems adjusting to the new housing


----------



## CosmoBird (Jan 14, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> **Envy** Niiiice cage! He should have no problems adjusting to the new housing




Aww thanks VanpiricConure :grey tiel: I got it on amazon for $120 and free shipping, check out Amazon it's awesome


----------

